# Remotor a Tenshodo F7



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Hi!

It there a re-motoring or re-gearing kit for the Tenshodo Brass F7? This one has the varney type motor and large gears on the rear truck and a driveshaft powering the front truck underneath the loco.

Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

These guys have awesome tech support... http://www.nwsl.com/


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Shay!!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeh' you"ll want to replace the not only the motor but both gearboxes as well. Those old Tenshodo diesel's sound like coffee grinders even at the slowest speeds.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Gear box re-do may get complicated. Something wrong with that Pittman or just wanna upgrade? Make sure you get measurements in MM, have a good gear puller, and make sense on how to mount it. Try a eBay seller by the name of Micro Loco Motion or go to his website which www.micro-loco-motion.com. Eldon can be a big help.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Tyco!

I'm also working on bashing a Tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0. I have a Varney motor and truck assembly from a SW1. Spacing between the wheels is the same as the tender drive. Just gotta figure out how to make it fit in the Tyco frame.


----------

